# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  Genacol helpt bij/tegen artrose

## petra33

Zijn er hier al mensen bekend met het voedingssupplement Genacol?
Inmiddels slik ik het een aantal maanden, voor artrose in mn enkel.
7 jaar geleden (op mn 26e) heb ik artrose opgelopen na een val.
Jarenlang ziekenhuis in en ziekenhuis uit gelopen, uiteindelijk is er artrose geconstateerd. 
Dit najaar heb ik Genacol leren kennen en inmiddels kan ik mn medicijnen voor de artrose laten staan.
Ik ben zo enthousiast over dit produkt dat ik het nu ook verkoop.
In de winkels is het nog niet te koop, alleen via internet.

Kijk eens voor alle informatie en evt. bestellen vrijblijvend op de site:

www.mijnwebwinkel.nl/winkel/genacol

Bij vragen, mag er altijd gemaild worden.

----------


## petra33

Het kopje bovenaan de tekst moet zijn:

Genacol helpt bij oa artrose.
Het is nl voor heel veel aandoeningen die te maken hebben met gewrichten en spieren te gebruiken. Dus niet specifiek alleen voor artrose.

Dit even ter aanvulling qu verduidelijking.

----------

